# combien vaut mon imac?



## raffa (30 Janvier 2010)

salut tout le monde,
comme je n'ai aucune idée des prix des imac d'occas
et que je voudrais vendre mon imac pour le "juste prix"
je fais appel à vous pour vous demander plus ou moins combien vaut mon imac...
merci

Il s'agit du dernier modèle de tournesol équipé d'un G4 de 1,25Ghz, de ports USB2, d'une carte airport wifi.

Caractéristiques :

- Ecran 20 "
- G4 1,25Ghz
- 256 mo de ram (extensible à 2Go)
- combodrive
- 80Go de DD 
- carte airport wifi et modem interne
- Clavier et souris d'origine (la souris déconne)
- Enceinte harman Kardon d'origine (boule)
- 3 Ports USB2 sur la boule et 2 sur clavier,2 firewire 400,ethernet...etc
- La boite,les dvd de démarr et restau, tous les livres(guide imac,osx...)
- la facture d'achat à mon nom,1711 euros en 2004
-osx 10.3 panther(avec mise à jour arrive à 10.3.9)
- il fonctionne parfaitement bien,hardware test ok,tres bon etat,clavier à nettoyer
PS:j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à lire le dvd de réinstallation de l'osx original,j'en ai 2 francais et allemand)mais,j'ai réinstallé osx et quand vous l'allumerez,vous serez à l'enregistrement de votre mot de passe..etc au début quoi )et pourtant il lit les cd/dvd grave sans soucis...?
cet imac est toujours resté sur mon bureau,jamais tombé en panne,et toujours en etat d'origine sans aucun changement...
merci de me dire le prix que vous pensez que je peux en demander...
iraf


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2010)

Mac2sell dit 240 &#8364;
Après tout se négocie; perso je trouve que mac2sell surestime bcp le prix des machines, mais certains aiment bcp ton iMac. Donc l'offre et la demande 

Fais aussi un tour sur Ebay, les PA d'ici, pour voir les tarifs&#8230;

(je n'ai pas compté tes enceintes dans le prix)


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

je connais 2 fins negociateurs* qui te diront que ton mac vaut 90
te propseront un prix d'ami à 125
( et tenteront de me revendre une vis du capot)

*2 adorateurs du tournesol , quasi capables de les demonter -remonter les yeux fermés



plus serieusement
les tournesols sont un cas à part
ils sont vus 
soit comme ordis d'occaze, utilisables ou à recuperer pour pièces
soit comme objets design de collection!
( donc les prix varient selon la façon dont on les percoit et on voit tous les prix, même pour des épaves)


----------



## raffa (31 Janvier 2010)

ok merci pour vos avis...
je pensais le vendre 350 euros(c'est quand même un écran 20",déjà plus rare,j'ai la facture d'achat à mon nom..etc...)
mais bon...sinon 300 roro mini en dessous il sera pour ma fille de 3 ans...
et pour 90 euros :bebe:


----------



## Lamar (31 Janvier 2010)

Honnêtement, il vaut plus que ça ton ordi. Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu des 20 pouces, je connaissais les 15 et 17. Au vu de la description de son état et de son équipement, tu dois pouvoir en tirer plus. Essaie sur le bon coin, aux alentours de 450 , je pense que tu auras des offres. Ceci dit je trouve cela bien trop cher, mais il est vrai que le marché étant ce qu'il est, ce mac a une côte d'amour impressionnante. Perso j'en cherche un aussi, mais j'ai un budget inférieur à 200, donc ... (j'en ai trouvé, mais je n'ai pas finalisé).


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2010)

il y a eu des 20 pouces mais  globalement assez peu
(les tous derniers)

en plus certains  20 pouces avaient une tendance à un petit couac 100% physique
le bras+l'écran de certains avaient tendance à descendre tous seuls
( pas marrant pour les réparateurs , un réparateur m'avait dit ressorts pas assez puissants pour le 20 pouces plus lourd que l'ecran 15 -17)


----------



## raffa (31 Janvier 2010)

le mien ne descend pas...
le bras et la demis boule sont bien plus gros que le 15 et 17"
il bouge parfaitement sans coincement ou grincement...tout nickel
et oui c'est le tout dernier en forme de tournesol

lamar,il y en a plein sur ebay en dessous de 200 euros en 15 et 17"
merci pour ton avis


----------



## anneee (31 Janvier 2010)

Je pense qu'entre 300 et 350 tu es dans la bonne fourchette de prix.

Bonne vente.


----------



## raffa (1 Février 2010)

danke


----------



## Lamar (1 Février 2010)

raffa a dit:


> le mien ne descend pas...
> le bras et la demis boule sont bien plus gros que le 15 et 17"
> il bouge parfaitement sans coincement ou grincement...tout nickel
> et oui c'est le tout dernier en forme de tournesol
> ...



Ce qu'il faut regarder sur ebay, c'est le prix atteint à la fin, pas en cours de vente. Je peux te dire que la plupart partent au dessus de 200 . Largement. J'en ai suivi un bon paquet, ça s'envole dans les dernières heures. Merci quand même.


----------



## Danoc (5 Février 2010)

Wow un G4 20" est encore d'actualité niveau performance, et l'objet est très demandé. Ca peut largement monter autour des 300e.


----------



## dapi (5 Février 2010)

raffa a dit:


> s
> - 256 mo de ram (extensible à 2Go)



Le point faible, c'est la mémoire, l'acheteur devra sûrement l'augmenter à 2GO pour qu'il soit assez véloce pour des applis récentes. (44 la barette de 1GO chez Macway)


----------



## ben206stras (7 Février 2010)

dapi a dit:


> Le point faible, c'est la mémoire, l'acheteur devra sûrement l'augmenter à 2GO pour qu'il soit assez véloce pour des applis récentes. (44&#8364; la barette de 1GO chez Macway)



Même s'il faut augmenter la RAM à son maximum de 2Go, une telle machine reste bien suffisante pour un utilisateur lambda qui va travailler dessus de manière personnelle, même à faire de la vidéo et de la photo, car il ne sera pas super exigent sur le temps de traitement.

Une telle machine que celle que tu as vaut entre 300 et 450 euros. (C'est une machine facilement évolutive au niveau disque dur et superdrive).

Mais Pascalformac a bien eu raison de proposer son prix car si tu le fais à 90, voir 100 euros, je t'en débarrasse   mdrrrrr ! Ce disant, je ne vois pas de quels fins négociateurs il veut parler... 
Mais après, désolé Pascalformac, si j'achète cette machine, je ne te renvendrai pas une de ces vis,  je tiens trop à le voir fonctionner parfaitement ! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2010)

ben206stras a dit:


> Même s'il faut augmenter la RAM à son maximum de 2Go, une telle machine reste bien suffisante pour un utilisateur lambda qui va travailler dessus de manière personnelle, même à faire de la vidéo et de la photo, car il ne sera pas super exigent sur le temps de traitement.



oui


> , désolé Pascalformac, si j'achète cette machine, je ne te renvendrai pas une de ces vis,  je tiens trop à le voir fonctionner parfaitement ! :rateau:


bon je te la reserre  resers:t'es vis -lard!


----------



## raffa (7 Février 2010)

merci à tous pour vos avis
c'est sympa d'avoir participé et je peux remarquer que j'ai une machine encore bien en place et qui vaut encore un ptit quelque chose
j'ai eu aussi une personne qui m'a gentiment soufflé de garder mon imac... il se reconnaitra
comme il fonctionne merveilleusement bien,je vais le garder pour ma fille de 3 ans...qui s'en sert pour jouer à lapin malin,regarder ces dvds...et comme ça j'ai toujours un oeil sur lui 
voilà,donc à bientôt pour d'autres aventures


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

et tu as raison !
 mais une precaution

 ta fille tu la mets sur une session standard , voire standard aménagée ( finder simplifié etc)

 et en demarrage sans log direct sur sa session


----------



## raffa (8 Février 2010)

en fait,tu parles de finder simplifié au démarrage?session standard?et démarrage avec accès direct?

car il y a aussi mon grand de 10 ans qui va sur internet(pas tout seul) et qui joue avec les mp3 et la bibliothèque d'itunes...et j'ai mon autre fils de 5 ans qui jouent avec des autres jeux...etc 
et mon dernier de 11 mois qui ne fait rien...en fait,il arrive déjà à allumer et éteindre l'autre imac...ça promet


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2010)

Avec plusieurs enfants, j'ai fait :
- 1 session par enfant (avec mot de passe) non admin bien sûr et controle parental; c'est long a paramétrer / ajouter les sites qu'ils demandent mais je trouve qua ca vaut le coup de s'y consacrer
- 1 session jeux sans mot de passe, mais controle parental strict (pas d'acces à Internet)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

raffa a dit:


> en fait,tu parles de finder simplifié au démarrage?session standard?et démarrage avec accès direct?


toi t'es mûr pour lire l'aide mac
(ca sert et tout ce que tu mentionnes  est dedans )


et ceci avant que tes gamins prennent controle des macs
( à l'insu de ton plein gré)


et je plaisante à peine
certains bambins sont des virtuoses OSX comparés à leurs parents

le controle parental peut etre effectivement long à régler

mais le minimum est de mettre les bambins sur une ou des  sessions standard
ca limite déjà beaucoup les choses
(pas de modif  d'OS)


----------



## dapi (8 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Avec plusieurs enfants, j'ai fait :
> - 1 session par enfant (avec mot de passe) non admin bien sûr et controle parental; c'est long a paramétrer / ajouter les sites qu'ils demandent mais je trouve qua ca vaut le coup de s'y consacrer
> - 1 session jeux sans mot de passe, mais controle parental strict (pas d'acces à Internet)



Attention au mot de passe de la session administrateur, il faut qu'il soit un peu compliqué, et bien vérifier qu'il n'y a pas d'oeil indiscret lors de son utilisation, les enfants sont très filou pour récupérer ce code, je parle d'expérience.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2010)

C'est vrai, c'est une bonne remarque.
Donc des lettres, des chiffres, des caractéres spéciaux et changer de temps en temps. Bref, la routine


----------



## raffa (8 Février 2010)

c'est clair qu'il faut des limites...je vais regarder çA
et lire l'aide mac que j'ai déjà voulu lire plusieurs x ,mais j'ai toujours autre chose à faire biensur 
et puis,il doit y avoir pas mal de post la-dessus à lire sur le forum 
oui,je sais,contrôle parentale,code d'accès...tout le bazar


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est vrai, c'est une bonne remarque.
> Donc des lettres, des chiffres, des caractéres spéciaux et changer de temps en temps. Bref, la routine


ouep
eviter les mots de passes  faciles  ou logiques, devinables par des familiers
genre nom de la cousine , du chien etc

sans pour autant donner dans la cryptomanie aigue
( faut que ca reste simple...pour vous)

exemple
nom du chien( au pif medor) c'est facile à pister mais
par exemple
medormedor
ou
1medor1medor1
etc etc 

c'est déjà plus coton, tout en restant facile à mémoriser


*en passant le nom du chien , c'est le log qui avait permis de s'introduire sur le compte email d'une candidate à la Presidence americaine, ca a fait rigoler le monde entier...


----------



## ben206stras (13 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> sans pour autant donner dans la cryptomanie aigue
> ( faut que ca reste simple...pour vous)
> 
> exemple
> ...



Et "1mEdor_te-Regarde" ? C'est tout simple comme mot de passe... 

EDIT : Tu as raison Raffa de le conserver !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Février 2010)

c'est très cher.... plus de garantie des composants vieillissant il faut tomber sur un collectionneur, je tente d'acquérir un Tournesol pour en faire un média center, mais je n'irai pas au delà de 150  (certes c'est un 17', je ne veux pas du 20' qui a rencontré plus de problèmes)

C'est comme pour les Cubes, il y a des choses surprenantes, mon Cube acheté d'occasion a été renvedu 18 mois plus tard 25 % plus cher que lors de mon achat.


----------



## ben206stras (14 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> c'est très cher.... plus de garantie des composants vieillissant il faut tomber sur un collectionneur, je tente d'acquérir un Tournesol pour en faire un média center, mais je n'irai pas au delà de 150  (certes c'est un 17', je ne veux pas du 20' qui a rencontré plus de problèmes)



C'est peut-être cher, mais c'est le marché qui est comme ça...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

et ben206stras connait très bien le marché des tournesols
toujours à l'affut


( d'ici à ce qu'il monte une boite facon "bourse à tournesols", avec conseils et gestion de portefeuilles clients, truc genre  basic user plan , collector plan , parts user plan )


----------



## ben206stras (16 Février 2010)

Je vais planter un champ  de tournesols, ce sera mieux !


----------



## iMacounet (16 Février 2010)

Des 20" alors ! :love:


----------



## ben206stras (17 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Des 20" alors ! :love:



Tu as des spécimens à me donner ? 

Mais je ne serai pas sectaire, je planterai quand même des 15 et 17" aussi !


----------



## FERDINAND (4 Mai 2010)

raffa a dit:


> salut tout le monde,
> comme je n'ai aucune idée des prix des imac d'occas
> et que je voudrais vendre mon imac pour le "juste prix"
> je fais appel à vous pour vous demander plus ou moins combien vaut mon imac...
> ...



Bonjour,
Je viens de tomber sur ta question. Le même que toi G4 version 10.3.9 sauf que j'ai revendu Airport car trop de micros-coupures chez moi, et + de mémoire. Si j'avais pu en mettre davantage je l'aurai gardé car il était Impeccable.
J'ai eu quatre propositions à 350  (le prix que j'en demandais) il y a deux mois. 
C'est peut-être un peu tard toi mais je te souhaite bonne chance.:rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (4 Mai 2010)

Un iMac du même type, mais avec 2Gb de ram et 500 Gb de hdd, et sans clavier ni souris s'est vendu un peu plus de 500 euros sur eBay il ya 1/2 mois de cela ! J'ai suivi l'enchère ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------




ben206stras a dit:


> Tu as des spécimens à me donner ?
> 
> Mais je ne serai pas sectaire, je planterai quand même des 15 et 17" aussi !


J'ai le même specimen que toi. 

Aaah le 20" est sublime, le 17" est superbe, le 15" aussi, mais un peu petit ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> c'est très cher.... plus de garantie des composants vieillissant il faut tomber sur un collectionneur, je tente d'acquérir un Tournesol pour en faire un média center, mais je n'irai pas au delà de 150  (certes c'est un 17', je ne veux pas du 20' qui a rencontré plus de problèmes)
> 
> C'est comme pour les Cubes, il y a des choses surprenantes, mon Cube acheté d'occasion a été renvedu 18 mois plus tard 25 % plus cher que lors de mon achat.


150 pour un 17" c'est un faible prix. J'ai acheté le mien 190, et encore j'ai eu de la chance j'ai contacté la personne le jour même.

Autrement faut compter 200/250 pour un 17" ... Et le 20 (plus de 500 actuellement sur eBay, le prix est exorbitant)


----------

